# Newer GSD books



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Lately, I find that I have been looking for a really good up to date GSD book similar to either Susan Barwig's The German Shepherd Book, Fred Lanting's The Total German Shepherd, or even Royal Canin's German Shepherd Encyclopedia. The books I mentioned are all published somewhere around the mid 2000s (2003-2005). Does anyone know of any books of this type that are published closer to 2015 (or is in the process of being written/published)? It is nice to read through the above 3 books, but I am also interested in more updated info with today's champions, kennels, nutrition/diet info, etc.

Any info is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Bump... Still looking.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here's a link you may find useful

Results for german shepherd | Book Depository


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you Dunkirk! Haven't found anything new yet, but I'll check the site regularly.


----------

